

Falling Behind? Boom, Bust, and the Global Race for Scientific Talent - diamonis
http://math-blog.com/2015/01/12/review-of-falling-behind-boom-bust-and-the-global-race-for-scientific-talent/

======
digikata
Interesting quote from the article: "He notes, for example, that the H1-B visa
program is often described as requiring an unsuccessful search for a skilled
American to fill a position before an H1-B visa applicant or holder can be
hired, which is not the case. One of the many sources of confusion in this
topic is that a permanent resident or 'Green Card' visa does require such a
search but the H1-B does not."

